
Announcing: MSVC Conforms to the C++ Standard - satysin
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2018/04/26/announcing-msvc-conforms-to-the-c-standard/
======
ddtaylor
What was missing from C++11 for a while?

~~~
mrpippy
They should be more specific, it seems from the graphic that they're really
talking about C++17. std::filesystem and the other brown-colored features were
just added in VS2017 15.7

